# AMH 1.9



## Pepperminty (Feb 13, 2010)

Hello everyone, 

I have been told that I have an AMH of 1.9, but given no explanation of its meaning, its only looking on here and using google have i realised this is very low.  However my clinic are happy to try a round of ICSI with us DH has AA but otherwise good quantity/quality apparantly.  We will be starting (hopefully) a self funded round in a couple of months. So i thought i had better check back in here and get myself back into the FF frame of mind!! 
I am 41, have had 2 failed funded ICSI treatments.  This will be our last ever try and I am nervous to the extreme of what can go wrong, but at the same time thinking... do i really want to do this again! what a wierd position to be in.
I am taking my folic acid, and a general supplement, other than that have lost 3st with Slimming world, and I am reasonably active both at work, and exercise.  Not sure there is much else that i can do to prepare - other than have a holiday before we start 
So.. Here I am - Im back on the FF bandwagon and looking to get pg by the summer!

What does AMH actually mean BTW?   

Pepperminty
x


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Pepperminty,

Congratulations on your weight loss - that can only help you and make you feel better!

Before continuing with your ivf cycle, I personally would ask if you can have some basic testing to eliminate common causes for ivf failure.  I notice that you had a blighted ovum in 1998 and also an early bleed in a previous cycle.  It may be that you have issues other than age which are preventing a pregnancy.  

Have you and DH had any testing?  These would include:-

For you and DH karyotype to eliminate genetic issues
Uterine issues for you (fibroids etc)
Blood clotting issues
What is your thyroid TSH measurement?  This is a very important cause of failure if there are thyroid issues.
Infection for your and DH
DH sperm issues

Clearly you age is the biggest factor sadly, but it is a shame to go into such an expensive round of treatment without giving yourselves the best chance of success.

It is also important that you either increase your progesterone support on this cycle or ask for injectible progesterone as you bled early on one of your cycles which is not a good sign sadly.

Your clinic and GP can run many of these tests for you.

Best,
Daisy
xxxx


----------



## Bagpuss1972 (Jun 4, 2011)

Pepperminty wishing the best of luck.  Acupuncture is meant to be good when trying to conceive either naturally or through IVF.


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Pepperminty, you could have a look on the 'low responders' sub-board  for lots of info re the low amh, it's helpful to see what other people are doing there in terms of protools and how to make the most of what you're got (i.e. improving quality of remaining ovarian reserve).


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Pepperminty:  AMH on it's own does not mean anything.  It stands for anti-mullerian hormone and is meant to be an indication of ovarian reserve.  However, it needs to be looked at with all your other results (FSH, LH, prolactin, E2).  Looking at all it can give an indication of how you may respond, but it's only that, an indication.  They'll never actually know until you start on the stimulation drugs.  I think too many get hung up on AMH when, in reality, you only need one really good egg.  Some clinics (e.g. ARGC don't even look at AMH).  Good luck


----------



## gringo (Oct 24, 2009)

Pepperminty
I was told very bluntly that my eggs were 'off' and the chances of me conceiving with or without IVF were less than 2%. That was 2 years ago and I now have a 15month old boy asleep upstairs conceived naturally. What a shock and blessing. I have come to the conclusion that doctors do not know. For the majority of cases they might be right. I would seek advice, go with your gut and never stop believing that it may happen to you.


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hear, hear ******  and well done... definitely the more I learn in this IVF quagmire I realise that the so-called experts don't even really know.  Yes, go with your gut instinct, and remember that no one knows your body better than you do.  Btw, when my AMH was 3, I got 13 eggs... apparently an impossibility(!).  x


----------



## AmandaJC (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi Pepperminty

I too have a low AMH 1.5 and high levels of FSH. My clinic have put me on DHEA to improve my egg quality before we try ICSI / IVF. May be worth you looking into this. I'm on it for 4 months.

Amanda xx


----------



## Pepperminty (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the feedback everyone - its really humbling when you think that so many of us are in the similar situations.  

I truly believe that this process is, and always will be a classed as a miracle regardless of how conception occurs.  There are so many factors that can affect us every month we cant possibly know all the facts.  And I am concsious of the fact that it might not happen at all.

I am taking general vitamin/supplements + cod liver oil + Folic Acid.  DH wont take anything except his hayfever tablets!  We do eat a healthy balanced diet and so I feel confident that we are as healthy as we can be but are not walking around rattling!  

Testing on the NHS was I beleive pretty scant but did all the usual things, my Dr at Bourn Hall has read all my Barts notes and was happy with what was there, she feels that the protocol I was on then will be appropriate again this time. 

So at this stage I am looking to stay healthy, have a holiday then in a month or 2 start with Bourn Hall.

Thanks again
P x


----------



## Meikle (Jan 14, 2012)

HI pepperminty,  good to read all the feedback so far. As you will see from my signature at the bottom my AMH is 1.0 but all other fertility tests indicate good ovarian reserve so shouldnt be taken as the be all and end all. At this point even the clinic are baffled by the AMH result and not sure what this means. Remember this form of testing is still fairly new and they are learning from it all the time. Sounds like you are doing all that you can to keep yourself fit and healthy and give yourself the best chance possible. A lot of this fertility treatment is down to plane old luck despite what anyone else says and I wish you all the best.

PS I know I am not quite in the over 40's group yet bit turn the big 4 0 next months so getting myself aclimatised so it doesnt hurt quite so much and sounds like you ladies are doing just fine    Meikle


----------

